# Planted Tanks > Fertilisation and Algae >  Is the golden sucker fish aggressive?

## kopikia

Hi guys
I'm thinking of getting a golden sucker fish to clean up the brown algae and BBA in my tank (nano tank of 1ft). Currently, the tank has 6 sakura prawns and 3 cardinal tetras, with java moss, java fern and cabomba. The prawns are not doing a great job of the algae, hence thinking of getting the golden sucker. 

I have a 2 questions
1. What is the golden sucker fish exactly? Is it a loach or a CAE?
2. More importantly, is the fish aggressive to the other occupants? Do I need to get more than one, like the oto?

I am wary of introducing fish which will upset the current balance. Hence my questions. 

Much thanks in advance  :Grin:

----------


## barmby

Golden sucker fish? There are two. Is this the one? 



Or it looks like Siamese Algae Eater but golden in color and with "downward" sucker mouth ? If yes, it is call CAE = Chinese Algae Eater. They do nothing unless you feed very little. Only then they will eat algae. Chan of NA use that in his moss tank!  :Smile: 

Btw, CAE can be aggressive. Swim very fast. Stress other fish. I have never kept one because it grows big too

----------


## jiajuen900

Yup, i agree with barmby. 

If its CAE it will get aggresive and eat lesser algae as it grows bigger.

I will most likely harrass or eat your sakuras.

----------


## kopikia

Thanks guys. I'm not too sure which one it is, but the ones i saw in NA and Colorful were much smaller than the ones I see in the picture, about 1-1.5". I also see them in CR328, in the plants tank. 

It seems that no matter what, I shouldnt get the golden sucker. Think will either get bumblebee snail, or a pair of otos (my tank is really small - 5L). 

Thanks a lot guys. Very useful advice : :Smile:

----------


## adchroma

Get the Otos! My Golden Sucker does nothing unless you feed very little, as what barmby reply said.

----------


## jiajuen900

The one you saw was a CAE. Agree with adchroma, get ottos, and if your tank is big enoguh get SAEs

----------


## stormhawk

Beware the SAE... as it grows bigger and gets used to normal fish food, it will ignore the algae and even harass smaller fish.

I would only recommend the Otocinclus species, in particular the cheaper ones. Not the zebra or tiger or whatever exotic Otocinclus. Those guys don't live very long, and probably because we cannot replicate their actual diet in the wild.

Note, Otocinclus are great because they eat not only algae, but uneaten fish food. Mine eats everything.

----------


## jiajuen900

I thought ottos only eat veggies? But the thing about ottos is taht they only eat softer algaes, and they especially love brown diatom algae. SAEs are helpful when young, they eat almost any kind of algae.

----------


## seanskye

Hey, check this thread out. It got buried with time but should still be useful. Anyway I suspect what you are referring to are Golden Algae Eaters (GAEs). Less obnoxious than Chinese Algae Eaters (CAEs) but they still grow quite large.

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=59858

----------


## stormhawk

You'd be surprised if you observe your Otocinclus during feeding time. Mine eat everything I throw in the tank. Frozen bloodworm, live brine shrimp, shrimp pellets, NLS pellets. They take everything. I saw one the other day trying to suck in a live adult brine shrimp.  :Laughing: 

When there's no other options to munch on, they'll be happily grazing away on my plant leaves. They keep my tank clear of brown algae, but come dinner time, they will rush for the bloodworms or pellets, depending on what I decide to feed.

They are omnivores, and will gladly take meaty foods if you gave them some. I used to feed mine with tubifex worms in the past, now I don't since I don't have an LFS nearby that sells live tubifex.

@seanskye:

Golden Algae Eaters are just CAE. It is just a xanthic form of the CAE, specifically bred for the golden colour. Same behaviour as the CAE.

----------

